# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Sportium, sports in the Metaverse

## Airicist

youtube.com/channel/UC6OToYdX0l5-OVsv4G-RjNg

twitter.com/sportium_fan

medium.com/sportium-fan/introducing-sportium-f2517c05d29a

----------

